# nopsa / ketterä



## Gavril

_Häntäapina on maan nopsimpia / ketterimpiä eläimiä_.

_Voimistelijan täytyy olla erittäin __nopsa / ketterä._

_Autoilija väisti nopsasti / ketterästi aamuliikenteen_, _valiten  täysin uuden reitin._

_Hän väisti __nopsasti / ketterästi putoavan palkin.

Oletpa nopsa / ketterä __näppäilijä._
_
Hän on __nopsa / ketterä neuvottelija.

Hän on __nopsa / ketterä __jääkiekkoilija /  laskettelija / juoksija / ampuja.


_Yötä!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kannan korteni kekoon, mutta toivottvasti muutkin vastaavat. En muista koskaan käyttäneeni nopsa-sanaa, joten itse välttäisin sitä jo siitäkin syystä. En suinkaan tarkoita, että sanassa sinänsä olisi jotakin vikaa.

"_Häntäapina on maan nopsimpia / ketterimpiä eläimiä_."
Apina mielletään yleensä ketteräksi eläimeksi, joten _ketterimpiä_ on valintani.

"_Voimistelijan täytyy olla erittäin __nopsa / ketterä."
Ketterä_ tuntuu tässäkin hyvältä sanalta.

"_Autoilija väisti nopsasti / ketterästi aamuliikenteen_, _valiten   täysin uuden reitin."
_Ketteryys on yleensä fyysinen ominaisuus, joten jos noista kahdesta sanasta pitää valita, nopeus tuntuu yhteyteen sopivalta ominaisuudelta. Siis: _nopsasti._ Itse tosin sanoisin: _fiksusti _tai_ älykkäästi,_ koska uuden reitin valinta vaati enemmän älyä kuin fyysisiä ominaisuuksia ja nopeutta.

"_Hän väisti __nopsasti / ketterästi putoavan palkin."
_Vaikka kartankin nopsasti-sanaa, tähän se saattaisi sopia. Itse sanoisin ilman muuta _ketterästi._

"_Oletpa nopsa / ketterä __näppäilijä."
_Näppäileminen ei vaatine paljonkaan ketteryyttä, joten tähän sopisi _nopsa_ ellet halua sanoa _vikkelä_ tai _nopea_, mitkä sanat minulla tulevat ensimmäisinä mieleen.

"_Hän on __nopsa / ketterä neuvottelija."
Ketterä_ onneuvottelijasta puhuttaessa väärä sana, mutta ei _nopsakaan_ hyvältä tunnu. Neuvottelijalta vaaditaan henkisiä ominaisuuksia. Tavallisin adjektiivi on_ taitava_  neuvottelija.

"_Hän on __nopsa / ketterä __jääkiekkoilija /   laskettelija / juoksija / ampuja."
_Jääkiekkoilija tai laskettelija voi olla ketterä aivan luontevasti. Juoksija etenee suoraan, mitä nyt kaarteessa muistaa kääntyä vasemmalle ettei juokse katsomoon, joten vaikka sanassa "ketterä" ei mitään vikaa olekaan, juoksijan ei yksinkertaisesti *tarvitse *olla ketterä. Eikä taida tarvita ampujakaan paljon ketteryyttä.

Kaikki mainitut voinevat olla nopsia, mutta kuten sanoin, vanhana stadilaisena en ole tottunut tuon sanan käyttöön. Sanakirjoja omistavat spesialistit tarjonnevat omat näkemyksensä meidän kaikkien kummasteltaviksi.

*Hyvää juhannusta!*

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Hän on __nopsa / ketterä __jääkiekkoilija /   laskettelija / juoksija / ampuja."
> _Jääkiekkoilija tai laskettelija voi olla ketterä aivan luontevasti. Juoksija etenee suoraan, mitä nyt kaarteessa muistaa kääntyä vasemmalle ettei juokse katsomoon,



"Mitä nyt ..." = "jotta nyt ..."?



> *Hyvää juhannusta!*
> 
> GOM



Samoin!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Mitä nyt ..." = "jotta nyt ..."?"

Ei, vaan puhekielen sanonta: _kunhan kaarteessa muistaa kääntyä / kaarteessa on tietysti muistettava kääntyä _(Härmäläistä *huumoria*!)

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> "Mitä nyt ..." = "jotta nyt ..."?


"Mitä nyt" ~ "vaikka, kuitenkin" (tässä yhteydessä).

Olen kaikissa kohdissa jokseenkin samaa mieltä kuin GOM. Ehkä siksi, että olen itsekin syntyperäinen stadilainen.

*Aurinkoista juhannusta kaikille!*
 
Hakro


----------

